# Harman P43 pellet stove advise



## sixman (Apr 12, 2010)

I am new to the pellet stove world and trying to find an alternative to my propane heat. I stopped by a nearby stove shop with the intention of getting a regular wood stove for my 1500sq to home and found myself intrigued by the Harman pellet stoves with the auto igniter and thermostat. I have access to all the wood I would ever need but the pellet stove is way easier to use. I say this because I have three kids under 14 yrs old that get home before I do and I can't see them stoking and loading the wood stove but they could operate the pellet stove just by turning the thermostat up. Any advise on brands that you may own that are a good choice or the Harman P43 would be nice since I would like to make the best informed decision before dropping the $2500 and then finding out some useful information later that makes me regret my decision would be great.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 12, 2010)

One word on the stove Multifuel=Less pellet picky! They burn any pellets even very bad ones good! If your going new a Harman PC45 is worth the bit extra cost!

You could always sell the firewood to pay for the pellets???? There is a member here doing that. It offsets the cost anyway!


----------



## summit (Apr 12, 2010)

Its a very good stove, and you will be very happy w/ it.. lots less cleaning req than other stoves, and able to burn many grades of pellets. The best advice I can give you is this: scrape the pot weekly, and empty out the ash catch underneath the urnpot (where the two wingnuts are) onthly, and you'll never have any ignitor problems.


----------



## sixman (Apr 12, 2010)

Summit are you talking about the P43 or the PC45??? Thanks


----------



## sixman (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not really set on a particular brand, the dealer I went to just happened to carry Lopi and Harman. After searching the web for reviews it seemed that the Harman was one of the top end pellet stoves. I like the idea of justifying the use of pellets by cutting and selling the wood. I have no idea how much a cord of mesquite wood goes for. Actually I have a mix of oak, mesquite and black jack that I just cut. My kids helped out by loading and stacking the wood and they were really glad when I told them that we now had enough to get us through next winter but upset when I told them about maybe getting pellet stove instead. They said then why did you have us cut all that wood stacked in the back yard for?


----------



## summit (Apr 12, 2010)

tjones said:
			
		

> Summit are you talking about the P43 or the PC45??? Thanks



Te P43, but any Harman P series, really: they are all basically the same,  and very reliable.


----------



## summit (Apr 12, 2010)

But also, why not both? wood and pellet, you could have the best of both worlds! Do you have a setup for a woodstove, now, or would you have to have it all installed completly? Might I reccommend a Lopi Republic 1750, or endeavor, and a P43 from the dealer? To be honest, I have no affiliation w/ the dealer, but Lopi makes a helluva wood burner, and Harman has the best pellet units on the market, IMO... W/ the 30% tax cred, you could shave 1500 right off for 2 units!


----------



## sixman (Apr 13, 2010)

This would be a new install all together. I am currently on straight propane and heating the house with one wall mounted infrared type heater. I recently install double pane vinyl windows and added insulation in the attic to our brick ranch style house. Very easy to heat and is actually cooled in the hot summers by one 18000 BTU A/C window unit. I am actually installing this stove where the old central heat unit is right now as that is the only place to put  a stove. The central heat unit is 40 years old and has been out of service for years, just taking up space. I found that the little propane heater heated just fine and was much more efficient. Now I want something even more efficient.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been seeing lots of igniter issue's with the Harmans. But the PC45 doesn't seem to be one of the stoves having any of the igniter issue's. It has a totally different system. Just FYI tis all.


----------



## poconoman (Apr 13, 2010)

tjones said:
			
		

> This would be a new install all together. I am currently on straight propane and heating the house with one wall mounted infrared type heater. I recently install double pane vinyl windows and added insulation in the attic to our brick ranch style house. Very easy to heat and is actually cooled in the hot summers by one 18000 BTU A/C window unit. I am actually installing this stove where the old central heat unit is right now as that is the only place to put  a stove. The central heat unit is 40 years old and has been out of service for years, just taking up space. I found that the little propane heater heated just fine and was much more efficient. Now I want something even more efficient.



As an owner of a PC45, I can tell you first hand that it's a GREAT stove. Like Jake said, it'll burn any pellet with ease and it brings out the heat! At first, the ignition lights the pellets, then the ignition air pump, pumps air onto the burn pot. It's a very clever system. I think only the PC45 has this. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.  

You might find a good deal now. I was lucky enough to find one, brand new for $1,300.


----------



## weezel8666 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wondering if the person who posted about the p-45 knows of a REASONABLE dealer in philadelphia. I have getting quotes of about $3500. installed.
That just seems really high. I would like to get my stove installed in a month or so...well that is if I can find someone to deliver pellets.... I am interested in the p-43 also.


----------



## forya (Apr 14, 2010)

Ambler fireplaces in Colmar (Montgomeryville) I got a Harman accentra installed from there this season, and they did a great job.  I also went to a place called wood heat in Quakertown, and Krings in Gilbertsville.


----------



## poconoman (Apr 14, 2010)

rufusmom said:
			
		

> Just wondering if the person who posted about the p-45 knows of a REASONABLE dealer in philadelphia. I have getting quotes of about $3500. installed.
> That just seems really high. I would like to get my stove installed in a month or so...well that is if I can find someone to deliver pellets.... I am interested in the p-43 also.



In my case, I grabbed my stove from Ebay. It just came on the auction, got an extra 10% off from Bing. Installed from a pro with 4" pipe to 15' high. Total was $2400. https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/48320/

Keep shopping, look on Craigslist, Ebay, etc. The heating season is over, so there's bound to be some deals out there.


----------



## summit (Apr 14, 2010)

rufusmom said:
			
		

> Just wondering if the person who posted about the p-45 knows of a REASONABLE dealer in philadelphia. I have getting quotes of about $3500. installed.
> That just seems really high. I would like to get my stove installed in a month or so...well that is if I can find someone to deliver pellets.... I am interested in the p-43 also.



actually, 3500 installed sounds pretty good, since the PC45 retails for 3429 brand new.
FYI: retail on a P43 is 2499 brand new.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 15, 2010)

The P-43 is awesome but the PC-45 is much "gooder".  Just my advice.



Eric


----------



## sixman (Apr 15, 2010)

Everyone keeps saying the P45 is better but down here in Texas where I live corn is usually around $6 to $7 for a 50 lb bag. Most of that is sold to deer hunters. Pellets will be my main fuel source so is it worth it to get the P45 or stick with the P43? Thanks again to all that have offered their help on these forums. You have your stove and do this as a passion, thank you.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 15, 2010)

tjones said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying the P45 is better but down here in Texas where I live corn is usually around $6 to $7 for a 50 lb bag. Most of that is sold to deer hunters. Pellets will be my main fuel source so is it worth it to get the P45 or stick with the P43? Thanks again to all that have offered their help on these forums. You have your stove and do this as a passion, thank you.



Just because you have the PC45 does not mean you HAVE to burn corn.  The ignitor is much better and the burn pot configuration is awesome.  A much better unit.

Eric


----------



## poconoman (Apr 15, 2010)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> tjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep and you never know when corn and/or other grains can be available at an affordable price.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 15, 2010)

poconoman said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the fact it will burn even bad pellets pretty darn good. These multifuel stoves are not pellet picky at all . Around my neck of the woods I am seeing grass pellets emerge. And there's cherry pits and olive pits too! Just gives you some alternitive fuel choices, Which is good during pellet shortages and so forth. We call them options and options are good to have!


----------



## sixman (Apr 15, 2010)

I have not called the Dealer about the PC45 but if the P43 is around $2500, how much more is the PC45?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 15, 2010)

tjones said:
			
		

> I have not called the Dealer about the PC45 but if the P43 is around $2500, how much more is the PC45?




Suggested is around $3,400.00 but you get what you pay for in this stove.
Eric


----------



## sixman (Apr 19, 2010)

Being a mechanic, I have a great urge to know how something works so that when it doesn't, it is easier to diagnose. Let me see if I have this right. The Harmon P43 has two blowers on it. One to feed the burn pot and one to blow air across the heat exchanger. One question I have is about the location of the combustion fan. If it is before the burn pot, that would make for a positive pressure in the stove and more of a chance for smoke and dust to leak out. If it is after the burn pot it would cause a negative pressure in the stove but would have a tendency to overheat since it is sucking hot air. Just wondering if anyone know where it is located in the flow of air. Secondly, my dealer tells me that I do not need outside air for combustion and that he has never sold the kit for it. However when I read the online install manual for this stove, it recommends a fresh air intake for best results. This makes total sense because without using outside air for combustion, you will be pulling cold air into the house around the doors and windows to feed the fire. As always thanks to those that help out us new guys. Maybe in a few years I can return the favor.


----------



## poconoman (Apr 19, 2010)

tjones said:
			
		

> Being a mechanic, I have a great urge to know how something works so that when it doesn't, it is easier to diagnose. Let me see if I have this right. The Harmon P43 has two blowers on it. One to feed the burn pot and one to blow air across the heat exchanger. One question I have is about the location of the combustion fan. If it is before the burn pot, that would make for a positive pressure in the stove and more of a chance for smoke and dust to leak out. If it is after the burn pot it would cause a negative pressure in the stove but would have a tendency to overheat since it is sucking hot air. Just wondering if anyone know where it is located in the flow of air. Secondly, my dealer tells me that I do not need outside air for combustion and that he has never sold the kit for it. However when I read the online install manual for this stove, it recommends a fresh air intake for best results. This makes total sense because without using outside air for combustion, you will be pulling cold air into the house around the doors and windows to feed the fire. As always thanks to those that help out us new guys. Maybe in a few years I can return the favor.



When the ash pan is removed, you can see the combustion blower. It's angled at around 2 o clock. Fresh air intake kit is not required with this unit. Actually, people have reported that it caused too much draft.  

My house is new and fairly tight and had no issues at all with not using the kit.


----------

